# google earth والمساحة والاتوكاد والمشاريع



## pmc (7 مايو 2007)

تحيات الى الزملاء الاعزاء، علينا فتح هذا الموضوع وهو باعتقادي مهم جدا
وأول الاسئله التي ارجو ان يكون الزملاء لديهم الحل لذلك هو كيف يمكن ان
يتم وضع مخططات الاوتوكاد على سطح القوقل وفي موقعها المناسب
وادعوا الجميع الى طرح افكارهم حتى لو كانت بسيطه


----------



## مهندس بغداد (7 مايو 2007)

لا ادري ماذا تستفاد حين تضع صوره على كوكل ايرث
بل بالعكس ارسم بالاوتوكاد من صوره اخذت من كوكل ايرث..وهي سهله جدا

ارجو توضيح فكرتك ........


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (8 مايو 2007)

مشكور أخى الكريم على أفكارك .
هناك برنامج يسمى google sktchup يمكن الرسم عليه ثم تحويله إلى googleearth .


----------



## pmc (8 مايو 2007)

الفكره ان هناك صناعة اصبحت قائمة على google earth وحتى الاوتوكاد فبرنامج gis من esri اصدر رابط مع القوقل،
وشركة bently اصدرت رابطا مع القوقل، وهناك مواقع جديده يوميا تعتمد فيها على القوقل كبنية رئيسية
بالنسبة الى الاستفادة فحتى نشرات الاخبار التي نشاهدها تعتمد على القوقل في توضيح بعض المناطق، 

وللحديث تتمه


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم نعم يوجد برامج اسمه اسقاط الكروكيات على قوقل وتم تجربته وهو مضبوط والدقه على حسب دقة احداثياتك فى الاتوكاد انا جربته على احداثيات utm صحيحه ونزل بالضبط فى مكانه , وردا على مهندس بغداد يمكن الاستفاده من ذلك فرضا انك رفعت منطقة ليس بها احداثيات gps وتم رفعا بالجهاز اليدوى وتم تصحيح ومعايرة الفرق فى الاحداثيات فأنت تسقط على قوقل حتى تطمئن ان رفعك صحيح.


----------



## falconsky2008 (3 أبريل 2009)

الاخ عبد الباقى أنا محتاج نسخة من برنامج اسقاط الكروكيات على جوجل وشاكر لك الفضل


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (3 أبريل 2009)

ان شاءالله اخى falcon ستم رفعه قريبا للملتقى


----------



## هانى عامر (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم يااخوانى الموضوع شيق ولكن برنامج الجوجل ايرث الصور الماخوذه منه قديمه حيث انى لى بعض المشاريع قمت بها فى اواخر 2005 وكلما نظرت لهذه المواقع بالجوجل وجدتها فى مرحلة الحفر مع ان هذه المشاريع قد انتهت منذ فتره ارجو من الاخوه مستخدمى الجوجل اخبارى هل يوجد نسخه حديثه من الجوجل ام ان التحديث فى وظائف البرنامج فقط ولو توجد نسخه بها صور حديثه نرجو رفعها ليستفيد منها الزملاء


----------



## حبيبو الحبيب (3 أبريل 2009)

*الحل بين يدي هذا البرنامج autocad civil 3d 2009*

إخواني لقد طرحتم موضوع العلاقة بين الاتوكاد والجوجل ايرث والمساحة وكل ذالك موجود فعلا مثلما تريدون واكثر مما تريدون .
هناك برنامج يسمى بالعربي سيفيل 3 دي وبالجنبي autocad civil 3D 2009 
هذا البرنامج هو وحده الكفيل بذالك ، إنه فعلا ثورة في مجال الرسم والتصميم والطرقات والمساحة والجوجل ايرث وغيرها ن جربوه يا خواني وسوف ترون بانفسكم ياله من برنامج .


----------



## ROUDS (5 أبريل 2009)

حبيبو الحبيب قال:


> إخواني لقد طرحتم موضوع العلاقة بين الاتوكاد والجوجل ايرث والمساحة وكل ذالك موجود فعلا مثلما تريدون واكثر مما تريدون .
> هناك برنامج يسمى بالعربي سيفيل 3 دي وبالجنبي autocad civil 3D 2009
> هذا البرنامج هو وحده الكفيل بذالك ، إنه فعلا ثورة في مجال الرسم والتصميم والطرقات والمساحة والجوجل ايرث وغيرها ن جربوه يا خواني وسوف ترون بانفسكم ياله من برنامج .



بالفعلا اخى حبيبو انا قرات الكثير عن برنامج autocad civil 3D 
وياريت لو تقدر تعطينا معلومات اكثر عن البرنامج 
وياريت لو شرح مبسط عن اهم وظائف البرنامج 
وجزاك الله خير
اما بالنسبه لبرنامج اسقاط الكروكيات على جوجل فهو بالفعل برنامج اكثر من ممتاز 
وهو خاص بامانه جده وبيتم استعماله لمقارنه الرفوعات والمخططات على جوجل ايرث
وده الرابط الخاص بالموقه بتاع الامانه وهتلاقى فيه لنك التحميل
http://www.jeddah.gov.sa/masaha/sw/index.php


----------



## زهزوه (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني الأفاضل 
أرجو ممن لديه دراية بكيفية إنشاء سطح طوبوغرافي بواسطة ال civil 3D باستخدام صورة جوية من القوقل إيرث أن يشرحها لنا بالتفصيل وجزاكم الله خيراز


----------



## مهندس رواوص (6 أبريل 2009)

لو فيه شرح لبرنامج autocad civil 3D مشكورين .....................


----------



## حبيبو الحبيب (6 أبريل 2009)

*Autocad civil 3d*

ان هذ البرنامج جمع برامج الطرقات وبرامج المساحة وبرامج الاتوكاد وبرامج الهيدروليك والمياه ويتعامل مع الجوجل ايرث بكل سهولة 
تستطيع مثلا ان تاتي بصورة لمنطقة على الجوجل ارث مختلفة التضاريس والسطوح من اي منطقة من كرتنا الارضية وبرنامجنا civil 3d قادر على ان يرسم لك خطوطها الكنتورية وتكمل انت بنفسك دراستها او دراسة طرقاتها او غير ذالك دون ان تذهب لاخذ مناسيبها ابدا 
تستطيع ان تاخذ كروكي لاي منطقة حديثة لم تنزل على جوجل ايرث بعد وتضعها على الجوجل ايرث لديك وتحفظها وكلما فتحتها تاتيك صورة المنطقة مضاف ايها ذاك الكروكي في مكانه الحقيقي ويبقى معك دوما 
إن civil 3d بحق ثورة وما زلت اكتشف كل يوم خباياه 
اما عن شرحه لكم إخوتي سوف اضع بريدي الالكتروني ولدي بعض الكتب الالكترونية بالانجليزي تشرحه ولمن ارادها يخبرني لارسل بها اليه 
اسمحولي اخواني حينما تروني اتحدث عن هذا البرنامج تظنون اني مساح وتقني في الطرقات ومهندس مدني لكن الحقيقة غير ذالك فانا تقي في الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية ، اتجهت الى علم المساحة والطرقات
حينما فتح اخي المساح مكتب خبير دراسات وطلب مني مساعدته كنت حينها بطال فقبلت بالفكرة ومن يومها لدي رغبة جامحة في ان اتعلم كل ما يخص هذه العلوم والدراسات فاصبحت بعد فترة انا الذي ادير المكتب من الناحية التقنية تقريبا هذه نبذة صغيرة أرج من الله ان لاتكون قد اثقلت عليكم
والان لكم عنواني : 
أعذوروني هذه المرة ايها المشرفون على وضع عنواني لاني لا اعرف كيف ارفع بعض الملفات ليستفيد منه الاخرون ففضلت ان ارسلها لهم عن طريق البريد الاكتروني هذا كل ما في الامر غرضي ان افيد واستفيد فقط ومع ذالك معذرة مرة اخرى وسوف استجيب لشروط البرنامج. OK


----------



## حبيبو الحبيب (6 أبريل 2009)

*كيفية إنشاء سطح طوبوغرافي بواسطة ال civil 3D باستخدام صورة جوية من القوقل إيرث*

حين تسطب على حاسوبك برنامج CIVIL 3D كاملا تجد على سطح مكتبك عدة ايقونات واحدة الاوتوكاد واخر لسفيل 3ي وثلاثة لعلوم الهدوليك والمياه وهكذا ، التي تعنينا هي للاوتوكاد على شكل حرف A حمراء والاخرى عل شكل حرف C حمراء ايضا وهي التي تخص CIVIL 3D.
حين الضغط على ايقونة C يفتتح البرنامج ، اذهب الى المني FILE في الاعلى إضغط عليها تظهر مجموعة من المنافذ ، اذهب الى IMORT اتيك ايضا مجموعة من المنافذ عل هذا الشكل 
import data from land desktop
import land XML
import google earth image
import goorle earth surface
import google earth image and surface
import google earth mesh
import from other formats
هذه هي كل المنافذ التي تظهر لك ، عليك ان تظغط على الرابعة او الخامسة حسب الترتيب اي
import goorle earth surface و import google earth image and surface
والافضل import google earth image and surface
وانتظر قليلا وحينما يعطيك البرنامج الموافقة إضغط ثانيه هناك وسوف ترى
الصورة وعليها الطرقات وغيرها مع الخطوط الكنتورية ليسهل دراسة طريق مثلا او غير ذالك .


----------



## طوكر (6 أبريل 2009)

*وضع مخطط أوتوكاد علي الجوجل إيرث*

الأخ pmc
هناك برنامج الإسكيتش أب كما ذكر لك الأخ رمضان اسماعيل 
والطريقة كالآتي :
1- تفتح برنامج الاسكيتش أب ثم تفتح الجوجل إيرث وتركز علي المنطقة المراد وضع مخطط الأوتوكاد لها وتفتح مخطط الاوتوكاد علي الأسكيتش أب وتعمل استيراد للمنظر من الجوجل إيرث وتضع عليه المخطط وتعمل له تصدير للجوجل إيرث مرة أخري وبهذا تكون قد وضعت المخطط علي الجوجل إيرث بكل بساطة


----------



## ابوالمحاسن (6 أبريل 2009)

ياخي roudsمشكور علي البرنامج اسقاط الكروكيات من الموقع 0 ولكن بعد كتابه gg والتحميل كل ده جميل ولكن عند الاختيارات لاتظهر فهل ممكن افادتي ولكن ولك العاملين في المنتدي جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## هانى عامر (7 أبريل 2009)

لقد اثرتنى يااخ حبيبو لبرنامج civil 3d نرجو لو عندك البرنامج ان ترفعه ومعاه ولو شرح بسيط باسلوبك للبرنامج وطريقة تفعيله وهل يحتاج لبرنامج اخر لتفعيله ام انه برنامج مستقل بذاته ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ROUDS (7 أبريل 2009)

ابوالمحاسن قال:


> ياخي roudsمشكور علي البرنامج اسقاط الكروكيات من الموقع 0 ولكن بعد كتابه gg والتحميل كل ده جميل ولكن عند الاختيارات لاتظهر فهل ممكن افادتي ولكن ولك العاملين في المنتدي جزيل الشكر والاحترام



الاخ الكريم ابو المحاسن لقد تعاملت مع البرنامج واسمح لى ان اسرد لك الخطوات والتى هى بالفعل مذكوره مع البرنامج لاننى لم افهم ما تعنيه بقولك (ولكن عند الاختيارات لاتظهر ) 
بعد كتابه gg تظهر لك واجه البرنامج ولا تحوى سوى امرين 
الاول - الاختيارات 
ويقوم بتخيرك بين نظام الاحداثيات التى ترغب فى ان تحول الشكل اليها 
الثانى تفكيك البلوكات والاشكال المتعدده الخطوط 
ولقد قمت بتجربه تفكيك البلوكات ولو تفلح معى فأكتفيت بتفكيك الاشكال متعدده الخطوط

ثم ياتى بعد ذلك زر بدا الاسقاط فى البرنامج وفى حاله الضغط عليها تختقى واجهه البرنامج ويظهر لك شاشه الاتوكاد وفى سطر الاوامر يظهر لك امر اختيار العناصر ويتحول شكل الموس الى مربع وهنا يقوم اخى باخيار ما تريده من عناصر ثم تضغط انتر ويبدا البرنامج فى التحويل ويستغرق وقت حسب عدد العناصر المختاره
ثم بعد ان ينتهى البرنامج من التحويل يفتح لك برنامج جوجل ايرث مباشرة ويظهر لك الشكل على جوجل ايرث
يقوم البرنامج بحفظ الملفات على الc فى فولدر خاص اسمهAHCad2KML

هذه يا اخى الخطوات كما اقوم بها انا وهى بالفعل تعمل معى 
واذكرك باننى عند اخيارى لتفكيك البلوكات لم تفلح معى ولا ادرى ما السبب
فان كنت قد استطعت بفضل الله توضيح ما تريده فهو خير وان لم يكن ذلك ومازال البرنامج لا يعمل معك 
فانا فى انتظار استفسارك


----------



## ROUDS (7 أبريل 2009)

طوكر قال:


> الأخ pmc
> هناك برنامج الإسكيتش أب كما ذكر لك الأخ رمضان اسماعيل
> والطريقة كالآتي :
> 1- تفتح برنامج الاسكيتش أب ثم تفتح الجوجل إيرث وتركز علي المنطقة المراد وضع مخطط الأوتوكاد لها وتفتح مخطط الاوتوكاد علي الأسكيتش أب وتعمل استيراد للمنظر من الجوجل إيرث وتضع عليه المخطط وتعمل له تصدير للجوجل إيرث مرة أخري وبهذا تكون قد وضعت المخطط علي الجوجل إيرث بكل بساطة



الاخ الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا
لقد قمت بتجربه ما ذكرته من خطوات وبالفعل ظهر لى الموقع من جوجل ايرث وكذلك من الاتوكاد
ولكن سؤالى هو
هل من طريق لاسقاط الشكل المراد على صوره جوجل ايرث بحيث يحدث تطابق ويسقط الشكل المرسوم بالاتوكاد على جوجل ايرث بالضبط ام ان الامر كما تبين لى يحتاج الى تحريك الشكل بالواسطتى حتى ينطبق تقريبا مع الموقع فى جوجل ايرث
لاننى اكتشفت ان الصوره الماخوذه من جوجل على برنامج الاسكتش يتوقف حجمها على ما اقوم به انا فى جوجل ايرث من تكبير للموقع 
وبالتالى يصبح هناك خلاف فى الاسكيل
اخشى اننى لم اتمكن من التوضيح 
لكن الامر باختصار اننى اخذت الصوره من جوجل والشكل من الاتوكاد ووجدت خلاف كبير فى الاسكيل مما يستدعى اما تكبير الشكل المرسوم بالاتوكاد او تصغير الصوره الماخوذه من جوجل والذى يودى فى النهايه الى افتقاد الدقه كما عهدتها فى برنامج اسقاط الكروكيات


وفى الختام لك منى التحيه والشكر


----------



## ROUDS (7 أبريل 2009)

أعذوروني هذه المرة ايها المشرفون على وضع عنواني لاني لا اعرف كيف ارفع بعض الملفات ليستفيد منه الاخرون ففضلت ان ارسلها لهم عن طريق البريد الاكتروني هذا كل ما في الامر غرضي ان افيد واستفيد فقط ومع ذالك معذرة مرة اخرى وسوف استجيب لشروط البرنامج. OK[/QUOTE]

الاخ حبيبو 
جزاك الله خيرا لقد افدتنى بالفعل
ارجو منك الاستمرار 
ولقد قمت بالفعل بارسال رساله لك اطلب فيها كتب الشرح
ارجوا منك الرد 
وجزاك الله خير


واسمح لى اخى ان ادلك على طريقه ارفاق الملفات فى المشاركه حتى تتحقق لك فرصه افاده كل الاعضاء 
حيث يمكنك الضغط على ايكونه ارفاق ملفات وهذه صوره توضح شكل الايكونه ومكانها




[/url][/IMG]
بعد الضغط على هذة الايكونه يظهر لك مربع تختار منه ما تريد رفعه ليستفيد الجميع
ملحوظه اخى لا يظهر لك شريط الادوات هذا الا فىحاله الضغط الدخول على الوضع المتطور وليست فى الرد السريع


----------



## حبيبو الحبيب (7 أبريل 2009)

ساحاول رفع الملفات كما علمني الاخ رضا للمرة الاولى 
اما بالنسبة للرد على الاخ هاني عامر فالبرنامج مع الكراك والشرح انجليزي كله عندي بيد ان روابط الرابيدشير التي حملته منها سابقا لم تعد تعمل
هو برنامج مستقل بداته كبير جدا صالح لمهندسي الري والهيدروليك والمهندسيين المدنيين والمساحين ومهندسي الطرقات والاشغال العمومية والمهندسين المعماريين برنامج سريع التنفيد أفضل من الاتوديسك لاند 
بكثير حتى التمبلات التي نرسمها في برنامج الاند هو يعطيها لك على انواع متعددة حسب الطرقات المتواجدة في العالم وانت عدلها حسب مواصفات بلدك وحساب الكميات الحفر والردم ادق من الاند وغير ذالك
ك1الك يتعامل مع المحطات الكاملة ومع الجوجل ايرث ومع البرامج الاخرى مثل الاتوكاد واللاند بسلاسة


----------



## tamer561 (2 أغسطس 2009)

سعدت يا اخواني بالمشاركة واتمني من الله عز وجل ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## nabil cheikh (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم رفع الله قدرك*​


----------



## elymama (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااا يارب تكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.عادل ابو البراء (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## REDOUIK (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم :لكن اريد العكس هو اخذ خريطة من قوقل الى الاتوكاد فكيف يتم ذالك ؟ وشكرا لك الاعضاء


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## surveyor_sayed (7 فبراير 2010)

في برامج بتضع الرسومات علي الجوجل أيرث وموجوده علي المنتدي هنا


----------



## gadag (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن حد يرتب الموضوع البرنامج-خطوات العمل -طريقه الاستفاده من كل الربامج- التركات بتاعت البرنامج والف شكر


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال الشريف1 (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور roud على هذا البرنامج الجميل


----------



## علي فؤاد (27 فبراير 2010)

ممكن رابط البرنامجين
google sktchup
autocad civil 3D


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ياحلاوووووووووووووووووووة


----------



## ahmed almassahh (1 نوفمبر 2011)

لو أمكن يا شباب أسأل عن كيفية لنقل الاحداثيات مباشرة من قوقل أيرث إلى الأوتولاند ... مثلا إذا حددت مسار طريق كدراسة إبتدائية و أردت نقل إحداثيات نقاط المسار من القوقل إلى الأوتولاند ... كيف ذلك؟؟ الرجاء الإفادة


----------



## أبوالمعتز (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*طلب توضيح عملية التصحيح والمعايرة لجهاز gps اليدوي*

أخي عبدالباقي الأمين
رجاء خاص وبالتفصيل توضيح عملية التصحيح والمعايرة للفرق بين الأحداثيات لمنطقة تم رفعها بواسطة جهاز gps يدوي

الموضوع يهمني كثير
أشكرك




عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم نعم يوجد برامج اسمه اسقاط الكروكيات على قوقل وتم تجربته وهو مضبوط والدقه على حسب دقة احداثياتك فى الاتوكاد انا جربته على احداثيات utm صحيحه ونزل بالضبط فى مكانه , وردا على مهندس بغداد يمكن الاستفاده من ذلك فرضا انك رفعت منطقة ليس بها احداثيات gps وتم رفعا بالجهاز اليدوى وتم تصحيح ومعايرة الفرق فى الاحداثيات فأنت تسقط على قوقل حتى تطمئن ان رفعك صحيح.


----------

